

Show HN: CouchCachet, a Social Media Tool for Lazy People - yobfountain
http://www.couchcachet.com
This was created at last weekend's Foursquare hackathon. I hope you enjoy it. We had a lot of fun making it.<p>Built by Brian Fountain, Justin Isaf, Christopher Kennedy and Harlie Levine.
======
yobfountain
This was created at last weekend's Foursquare hackathon. I hope you enjoy it.
We had a lot of fun making it.

Here's a link to a youtube video that explains what the app does for those who
don't want to login: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyCnazRbqGY>

Built by Brian Fountain, Justin Isaf, Christopher Kennedy and Harlie Levine.

------
camz
A great cheeky project to make fun of all of the Social mumbo jumbo by
StartupBus alums. =)

------
antr
it requires foursquare to login? it's 2013 not 2010

~~~
yobfountain
Sorry, I mentioned in my initial submission that it was for this last
weekend's Foursqaure hackathon but I guess it does not show the initial text
if you include a link.

So, yeah... you have to have an account to use it. In another comment, I
included a link to a simple video we made to explain how it works.

